# Swift run lake



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Is swift run lake in Piqua accesible for fishing from shore?


----------



## Arbyfish1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fishing from shore is your only option unless you have canoe. I live in Cincinnati now but grew up in Piqua. It is off Park Ave. drive. While at Swift Run you might as well try Echo Lake which is less than a mile west of Swift Run. GMR under the 25A bridge proved to be a good spot. This is going back 40 years ago(47 now). Good Luck!


----------

